# ***  2021 ASA Ga. Federation Shooter of the Year Rules ***



## passthru24 (Jan 2, 2021)

*2021 ASA Ga. Federation Shooter of the Year*​* 
1. All shooters will be an ASA member before competing in any of the ASA Ga. State Qualifiers or State Championship. Shooters may shoot in fun class if not a member of ASA.

2. The program must include all amateur classes recognized by the ASA. The Qualifier classes and rules should be the only rules and classes during Qualifier.

3. Classes must average at least 3 paying competitors per Qualifier to receive any bonus points. Participation points and score will be the only score received.

4. Shooter of the Year awards will be presented based on competitors in each class. 1st Place 2-5 shooters. 1st and 2nd Place 6-10 shooters. 1st, 2nd, and 3rd Place 11 or more shooters. 

5. Semi-Pro and Amateur Classes will be based on a shooter’s four (4) highest Qualifier scores and State Championship score.*

*6. Shooter of the Year awards in all classes that average less than two (2) competitors per event for the season may be reduced or eliminated based on actual participation.

7. Competitors must compete in at least four (4) of the scheduled qualifiers and shoot the State Championship to be eligible for SOY awards.  

8. ASA will provide Shooter of the Year buckles and plaques at the State Championship.

9. Competitors points will come from best four (4) scores from all Qualifiers they shoot and State Championship Score. At each shoot, every competitor will receive 10pts. for participation, and 1pt. for each competitor they beat. They are Bonus Points as well.

10. In case there is a tie at the end of the season, the 12 count will determine the winner. If score and 12 count are the same then it will be a draw, and both competitors winning.

11. Participation points will increase for every qualifier the shooter goes to. Example: First qualifier shooter receives 10pts. next qualifier the shooter will receive 12pts. for participation. The shooter does not go to other qualifier till late in year, but when he does it will increase to 14pts., and so on and so on.

Points for Shooter of the Year are awarded using the following formula:

Shooters total score for that Qualifier

10 points for tournament participation, and this will increase by 2pts. for each qualifier the shooter shoots. More Qualifiers, More Points.

Bonus Points
1 point for each competitor you beat

Bonus Points
5 points for 1st place, 3 points for 2nd place, 1 point for 3rd place

Score Examples:
Competitor places 3rd in a 15-person class: 188 (score) + 10pts. first qualifier (participate) + 1pt. (3rd place) + 12pt. (number shooter beat) = 211pts. 

Competitor places 2nd in a 5-person class: 200 (score) + 14pts. it is their 3rd qualifier (participate) + 3 (2nd place) + 3 (number shooters beat) = 220

Competitor places 1st in a 10-person class: 204(score) + 20 it is their 5th qualifier (participate) + 5 (1st place) + 9 (number shooters beat) = 238

Any problems or issues the State Director will have final decision. *


----------

